# Nonunion proximal humerus ORIF with allograft



## Desperate Denise (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi fellow coders.

I am trying to figure out the best code for this;  The physician reported hmerus takedown nonunion, humeral shaft ORIF with allograft.

I have no idea where he is going with this one.  At first I thought 24525 but did not know how to code the allograft.

Thank I was thinking about 24435 but that is with autograft.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great weekend.

Denise


----------



## jdemar (Jan 17, 2011)

24430, the allograft is included, unless your Dr. thinks it was over and above the normal repair and spent more time, etc....you might be able to add a -22 modifier, but you have to be certain that the operative notes specifies such.   The only allowable allograft I know to be billed and may be reimbursed is for the SPINE only.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Jan 18, 2011)

*ORIF humerus / jdemar*

Thanks for your help !!!   Much appreciated

Denise


----------

